# Repl. axle boots on a 92 Suzuki Quad



## DonVanArman (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a 1992 Suzuki Quadrunner 250 (4wd) with a ripped front axle boot. Just ordered a complete set of 4 for the front. If I am reading my Clymer manual correctly, it is telling me that I have to drain the front differential and pull the inner shafts. Does anyone know if this is really necessary? In the photos it looks like the inner joint will pull apart once the outer hub is removed.

We caught the rip before it got too bad so I assume the joint is still OK. Will need to be repacked of course.

Any tips you experts have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

PS: any suggestions on good web sites for quads?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

www.ATV connection .com


----------



## DonVanArman (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you for the site. Checking it out now.

Don


----------

